# exotic mammels



## Sabredragon (Nov 9, 2007)

does anyone keep exotics mammels like sugar gliders etc as i have a project to complete at uni by thursday. it needs to be a species a zoo would keep... pics wpuld be nice too!

SD


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i guess on that front... skunks, porcupines, or meerkats? the skunks i have the most pics of, wilma - the porcupine, i also have shots of..

if you search skunk on here or wilma, you would see some of the pics on here 

N


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Nerys is the person but i do keep Prairie dogs if thats any help
Clare


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and some other posters on here - marie - glidergirl - has experience with exotics mammals, although she never has many pics.. Ray - posts as Fixx and Lou - posts as Loulou - they have experience with bits too, including skunks, as does hannah - post as pendlehog, and they are both normally good for pics too.

N


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only thing I have are african pygmy hedgehogs which probably aren't that exotic, never seen them in a zoo anyway.

Go with the skunks.. nerys has posted some amazing pics before


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I also have a skunk if i can be of any assistance? can't believe nerys left me out :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Skunks, Gliders, Gambian Pouched Rats, European Polecat and something new in a couple of weeks (though that will be too late for your assignment).


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I also have a skunk if i can be of any assistance? can't believe nerys left me out :sad::sad::sad:


rats sorry hon!!! doh!!!

rich has a skunk too - pag1, but i don't think he posts on here much..

tbh.. we estimate that there are anything from 500-1000 skunks being kept as pets within the united kingdom at the moment, although a minority pet, they are not as rare as one might think.. they are also, at least within the legality side of the hobby, a bit of a political hot potato..

if half of them are girls, and half of those girls are entire, then within 5 years you have a potential for massively increasing the numbers that are seen being kept as pets.. in the right hands, and on the right regime, they make outstanding compainion animals, as myself, lou, ray, dave, hannah, richard, marie, nicky, dawn, emma, Sarah, Steve, Jon.. would all tell you.. i personally know about 30-40 people keeping skunks at the moment 

there is an issue with descenting, as most people know, given the numbers of entire female skunks in the uk at the moment, and given the number of people i know planning to breed in the coming years.. uk skunk keeping is going to be going through an interesting time in the future. 

N


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah dude...

do a skunk.  

then that's a great excuse for me to get one.. so i can help you with your assignment ! haha 

see u tomorrow.. 

Sami


----------



## roxyandboys (Nov 13, 2007)

I've sugar gliders if thats any use.


----------



## cutencrazychickbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*skunk or gambian pouched rat wanted*

I am after a male gambian pouched rat and a skunk, does anybody have one or know of anyone who does have one?
many thanks
Kyrie


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyrie - Nerys and Rory are your best bet for them - I know also there were Gambian puched rats on the classifieds a couple of weeks ago Fixx I believe had them up for sale


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hey Kyrie

will get back to you about deliveries on the GPR.. been a manic last few days, so not had chance to sort out when yet 

N


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

there are some skunks at my lacal rep shop......if that helps


----------

